# My friend from Cali



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

My friend that I've mentioned in the past, you know the one, small government fiscal conservative, part Vulcan and is somewhat unwillingly stuck in California has started a blog as his wife was beyond tired of being a captive audience to his political ramblings. Pretty good reading actually. Here's a link: http://dsinsocal.blogspot.com/2012/11/blog-post.html


----------

